# Carrot Face



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Chewy is the only one who will at least try pretty much anything I put out  His favorite is shredded romaine (mainly because he likes to drop the pieces off the side of the cage) but he was really into these carrots today!





*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*He pulls off the orange very well I think  *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pics, that first one is priceless, Chewy looks very serious while sporting his orange smile!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*No clue, does he? LOL Does he sing and whistle a lot?*


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

He's got beautiful markings, but I'm not sure the lipstick is quite his colour


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Awwww Chewy! Now teach your siblings to do the same. Sky Blue would give 2 thumbs up for carrots, if he could.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone!! 



eduardo said:



No clue, does he? LOL Does he sing and whistle a lot?

Click to expand...

Nope, not at all. A little vocal in the evenings (varying sounds) but "his" CALL is consistent... also "he" is just about 10 months and is still fully pearled so I'm think I might just have another female  I guess we will know for sure in the next month or two but I'm thinking female... it's going to be hard to call him a girl when we've been calling him a boy for 8 months! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Whether male or female -- Chewy is ADORABLE!!

Love that s/he is enjoying such healthy treats and seems so happy about it!!*


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *Thanks everyone!!
> "he" is just about 10 months and is still fully pearled so I'm think I might just have another female  I guess we will know for sure in the next month or two but I'm thinking female... it's going to be hard to call him a girl when we've been calling him a boy for 8 months! *


I know the feeling: My Julio (the lovebird) might also be a female since I have seen Chico, the male budgie, mating with him, ehm....., her . Also Tito, the budgie that appeared to be a male, turned out to be a female  I find it hard to change their names after so many months.
It's great to see that Chewy eats her veggies. Maybe she might convince the others to enjoy them too.


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

That's too cute! I just love my tiels too. They are such clowns!


----------

